# Another O² vRS finally arrived!



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

German model and all available options can be found in this ride, only one missing is the nav because it wasn't available in combination with the sound system.







So the extras are...
2007 Octavia II Combi vRS 2.0T:
+ anti theft system incl. inclination sensor, interior monitoring and siren
+ hill hold control
+ heated rear seats
+ ski bag
+ self dimming exterior mirrors (incl. boarding spots)
+ cruise control
+ parking aid (front & rear)
+ sunroof
+ sunsafe (insulated glass)
+ telephone preparation
+ roof railing
+ radio Audience with sound system
+ luggage rack
+ twofold luggage compartment floor
Also for those of you interested, a VAG-COM scan from the car.








http://theresias.com/temp/o2/vagcom_scan.txt


_Modified by Theresias at 4:41 PM 11-16-2006_


----------



## vRStu (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks nice Sebastian.
I see from the scan you are using a test version of the software - does that mean we can expect a new release soon??

















_Modified by vRStu at 12:58 PM 11-16-2006_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (vRStu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vRStu* »_Looks nice Sebastian.

Thanks, of course stock at the moment and I'm not even sure if there will be any mods.

_Quote, originally posted by *vRStu* »_...does that mean we can expect a new release soon??

Hard to say, as usual we don't make any comments when it comes to specific dates - the policy is "when it's done, it's done." However, there are some more useful features for all models coming and the usual model year related additions.


----------



## vRStu (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Ohh sounds good. Can you give us any tasters?


----------



## ncrosssman (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (vRStu)*

those wheels are pure sex







...what sorta power is it pushin?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (ncrosssman)*

Standard 2.0TFSI 200 HP and 280 Nm.


_Modified by Theresias at 7:28 PM 11-24-2006_


----------



## ncrosssman (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Standard 2.0TFSI 200 HP and 280 Nm.

_Modified by Theresias at 7:28 PM 11-24-2006_

FWD?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (ncrosssman)*

Yep FWD, Skoda does not offer this engine with AWD. Also it's a manual, DSG is not available too - would have taken the stick in any case though.


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Thats the car I would buy if I moved back to Europe. Very nice!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (1Point8TDan)*

Winter time...


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Since the car came without navigation system, this was something I had planned for a long time. Originally Skoda did not offer the sound system in combination with a nav but the new Skoda Columbus (same as VW RNS510) offers that functionality now.
Thanks to a friend of mine helped a lot with this retrofit...
*Parts to be installed...*








*A Blaupunkt Autofun window antenna, already with modified connector.*








*"Somebody" already messing with the glove box... Skoda installed the phone cradle/holder the way that you need to take out the glove box when you take out the radio. Sounds like fun, but believe me it's not...







*








*The (Blaupunkt Autofun) holder with the 2 antenna wires...*








*One of the two antenna wires good visible in back light, normally you won't notice them.*








*Separate ground connection for the antenna drilled into the roof/chassis.*








*The antenna wire coming down the a-pillar, be careful since the head airbag is close. Make sure to fit the wire so it doesn't interfere with the airbag.*








*Nearly done, only the appropriate trim is missing...*


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (Theresias)*

I love you Skoda! I wish the offered them here in the U.S.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

It resembles Jetta SportWagen


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (EUROBORA8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EUROBORA8V* »_It resembles Jetta SportWagen

Not at all.







The Jetta has less trunk space, costs more in terms of list price/insurance and last but not least some options are not even available for the Golf/Jetta. Or have you seen VW offering the Golf/Jetta with insulated glass yet and rear seat heating?








There are worlds between a Golf/Jetta Wagon and an Octavia Combi.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Some new/updated pictures, even though there are no or only minor changes compared to the original ones...










































































_Modified by Theresias at 7:19 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Nice car. Considering one of these myselfe. Do you know of any good Skoda forum ecxept for Briskoda?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (rs_t)*

Nope, not really at least unless you speak German...
http://www.octavia-forum.de


----------



## brabusGTI (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*

http://www.octavia-rs.com/forum/ and this one may be
P.S. The RS (Octavia Kombi) is too good to be true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by brabusGTI at 10:52 PM 6-13-2008_


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (brabusGTI)*

how much this car cost in europe?
more expensive than jetta wagon?


----------



## brabusGTI (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*

Here in Bulgaria Octavia RS 2.0 TFSI is 23 100 Euro (~36 500$)
and Jatta with the same engine is 26 400 Euro (~ 41 600$)


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (brabusGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brabusGTI* »_Here in Bulgaria Octavia RS 2.0 TFSI is 23 100 Euro (~36 500$)

Base price in Germany is 28.890,00 € but with similar equipment like mine you end up with 34.750,00 € according to the current price list. Keep in mind that these prices include 19% VAT. Without it you would look at 24.300 € vs. 29.200,00 € and depending on the country you but it in it may come with a different set of standard options, therefor prices may not be directly comparable. Last but not least in opposite to the US here you get a discount which often is over 10% on the list price.


_Modified by Theresias at 2:21 AM 7-4-2008_


----------



## brabusGTI (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*

The price is strongly connected with respective market.
In Bulgaria in this price is including 20% VAT, climatronic, sport seats, wheels Zenit, CD MP3 Skoda Stream, electric windows, leather steering wheel, rounded fog lights, etc
I think the idea was that Octavia is cheaper than Jetta but worth the money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (brabusGTI)*

Agreed, based on the available options I would always choose the Octavia over a Golf/Jetta. A good example is that the Octavia RS TDI is already available is with the new common rail engine - nothing like that on the VW side yet.


----------



## octav.ed (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

some cracker looking pics there m8.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
health to drive...


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Tieferlegung muss sein! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Nix da, der bleibt wie er ist. Die Straßen sind hier nicht so toll.


----------

